# Listeneinzüge?



## L-Boogie (1. Oktober 2001)

Hab ein simples Problem.Wie kann ich in Freehand einen einfachen Absatz mit Punkten oder Zahlen machen. So was wie eine Liste z.B. wo der Text automatisch hinter die Zahl geschoben wird, damit es bündig ist. 

1. bla bla bla 
bla bla bla 
2. ta ta ta ta 
ta ta ta ta 

. 
. 
. 


so ungefähr. Ich will die Spacings nicht immer selber setzten. Bei den Texteinzügen hab ich die Option noch nicht gefunden und die Handbücher lassen mich auch ziemlich im Regen stehen. Selbst Word kann die Dinger produzieren!  Dat muß doch irgendwie funzen.

THX für die Hilfe.


----------



## ghaleon (2. Oktober 2001)

naja word is ein textproggie


----------

